# Cloud-Hosting für Server?



## rethus (21. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte mich heute mal mit dem Thema Cloud-Hosting beschäftigen. Bisher hatte ich noch nicht viele Berührungspunkte damit.

Mich interessiert vor allem ein gesamt-Überblick im Hinblick auf die Fragen:

Welche Vorteile beitet Cloud-Computing für die Nutung von Hostinglösungen (Mailserver, Webserver etc.)
Wie sieht es kostentechnisch im Vergleich zum konvetionellen Server im Rechenpark aus?
Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit aus?

Wie gesagt hab ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema, weiß lediglich, dass es diverse Clouds (Telekom, Google, Amazon etc.) gibt.

Ich würde mich über einen regen Austausch freuen.

PS: Gibt es auch in irc-chat zum Forum? Da ginge dies ggf. schneller und einfacher?


----------



## CPoly (21. Februar 2012)

Ich werfe einfach mal ein paar Sache in den Raum:

1. Ich hasse das Wort Cloud

2. Cloud ist nicht gleich Cloud. Das reicht von rohen VMs (z.B. Amazon), über fertig gemanagede Systeme (z.B. https://www.dotcloud.com/) über speziellere Dinge die auch speziell angepasste Software verlangen (z.B. Google Appengine) oder auch reine Datenbank oder Speicher Systeme (z.B. S3).

3. In der Regel ist die Cloud auf den ersten Blick teurer (wenn man z.B. einen normalen root Server mit einer vergleichbaren VM vergleicht), allerdings gibt es für beide Seiten Vor- und Nachteile. Du kannst einen root Server nicht einfach stoppen und zahlst dann nichts mehr. Dort bist du in der Regel auf mindestens einen Monat gebunden. Und du kannst mit einem root Server auch nicht innerhalb von einer Minute 100 Klone davon starten und nach zwei Stunden wieder abschalten. Und je nach dem was du für ein Cloud System benutzt, fällt der gesamte Administrationsaufwand weg (was den höheren Preis rechtfertigt).

4. Um weiter darüber zu diskutieren sollten wir also erst mal abstecken, um was es dir geht.


----------



## rethus (21. Februar 2012)

Also mir geht es in erster Linie darum, dass ich überlege einen dedizierten Server, auf dem Webserver DB und Mail läuft in auf Basis von Iaas zu hosten. Sprich dass ich für jeden Dienst auf einen virtual-Server in der Cloud auslagere und entsprechend nutze.

Hintergrund soll der sein, das ggf. weitere Server hinzukommen, und so die Dienste der einzelnen Server gruppiert und leichter administrierbar werden - nämlich an einem Zentralen Punkt.


----------

